# EuroTrash or 21st Century Gem - Pipoo!



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I mean, is this cool chit or what?

Pipoo (rhymes with Moo) - pipe and cylindrical pre-rolled tobacco plugs.

https://www.annonces.de/Shop/cgi-bi...Vauen&t2=temsearch_Artikela&t=index_htmladena


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

well, prerolled plugs would take out a lot of guesswork on filling the pipe.... but I don't think I wanna be seen smoking something that looks like a cheese-wedge


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you play music with it?


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

So how does that work.........you just pack the little plug into the little flute? :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Laff if you must but the Pipoo comes from the same people who gave us 
Einstein, Beethoven, Jaegermeister and the Porsche 911.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

The first thing I think of is...




Now is the time on Sprockets when we dance.. and smoke pipes.... Now touch the monkey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Now is the time on Sprockets when we dance.. and smoke pipes.... Now touch the monkey!!!!!!!!!


Ja. They is the people who gave us also Franz und Hans.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks pretty gay to me.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> Looks pretty gay to me.


Do you mean "stupid" or maybe "goofy"? :hn :BS


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Do you mean "stupid"? :hn :BS


Looks like it's about to celebrate the 4th of July or something.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> Looks like it's about to celebrate the 4th of July or something.


I was referencing your eloquent word choice, not your opinion of the pipe.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> I was referencing your eloquent word choice, not your opinion of the pipe.


I'm a classy guy, really.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

leave it to Moo to find the goofiest looking pipe in the universe. If only it had a pixie stick stem, it would be....... awesome


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like something u could buy in Christiana... p


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, it's uh............. different. Is it a smoking cheeses wedge? Does it come with crackers? 

Or it looks like it may possibly trap insects.......?!?! 

You know, the shape isn't actually all that bad. But what's with the paint scheme that looks more at home on the "Fountain of Sparks"?

My vote is going to have to go EuroTrash!


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a pipe a guy I knew in high school had...

maboman


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

AWESOME. Where can I get one?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks pretty nifty! And you can use it as a door stop when you aren't smoking it.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Odd idea with the baccy.....but the pipe shape isnt that bad. In fact I could warm up tot he pipe given a few changes. This is not the first time the square look has been used in art.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Odd idea with the baccy.....but the pipe shape isnt that bad. In fact I could warm up tot he pipe given a few changes. This is not the first time the square look has been used in art.


Where's the Art?
More like where's Capt. Kangaroo?

and the pipe IS that bad. I don't even smoke a pipe but would not want someone I know smoking that pipe when others could see them.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Where's the Art?
> More like where's Capt. Kangaroo?
> 
> and the pipe IS that bad. *I don't even smoke a pipe* but would not want someone I know smoking that pipe when others could see them.


This makes me highly value your opinion on pipe shapes. 

For a long time the Danish freehands were thought to be horrible shapes, now they are among the more popular. I could see these taking off.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

The pipes shown on the site have some nice looking color combos, not as ridiculous as the starry one posted. I like the concept. I even kind of like the shape, but probably not something I would pull out in public either. I wonder how big the bowl is - looks like it might only be practical to use the pipoo tobacco.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like a one-hitter or possibly an instrument of crime.:hn


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Looks pretty gay to me.


Looks like a "happy" pipe to me too.:w


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

To be honest, that pipe looks like the C02 car I made in middle school, except mine was all black with the purple symbol of The Undertaker on it. It's hole was also bigger so it could hold an egg. 

To quote Kevin Smith's Chasing Amy "Gay, straight,Ugly still ugly"

:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like a pipe that should have a foil liner in the bowl. Bet that the cheese wedge shape goes over big in Green Bay. No thanks, I will stick with my old Comoys and Dunhills.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

taltos said:


> Looks like a pipe that should have a foil liner in the bowl. Bet that the cheese wedge shape goes over big in Green Bay. No thanks, I will stick with my old Comoys and Dunhills.


Stick in the mud.

I think the Pipoo is a 2008 Holiday Season limited edition. Better rethink this fast. They could be going like cheeseca... I mean, hotcakes.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Ya'll simmer down...

Moo just dug this up 'cause it matches his insta-coffee pods. He likes them there coffee pods.


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm gonna get one and you guys are all gonna be jealous!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Seriously! How cool is this Pipoo-Babe combination?










Europe is Sooooo far ahead of us.


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Seriously! How cool is this Pipoo-Babe combination?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost as cool as this pipoo/cheesewedge-babe combination.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

*hint* *hint* my turn for pipe club is next month *hint* *hint*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mennald said:


> Almost as cool as this pipoo/cheesewedge-babe combination.


Don't mock what you can't understand. The Pipoo is the coming thingie.


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Don't mock what you can't understand. *The Pipoo is the coming thingie.*


I agree. It will take wisconsin by storm!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Seriously! How cool is this Pipoo-Babe combination?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed those on the site. It looks like they bought a few stock images and photoshopped the pipoo right in :r:r

I would buy one if I could find a retailer.


----------

